# Challenging CNA exam FL



## SunshineCamo (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm aware there's no shortage of nursing forums, but I was curious if anyone here had experience in this matter. Long story short, my best plan for starting a PMD to RN bridge program in a timely manner is getting my CNA license. According to the current law I can challenge the exam. I don't want to underestimate the exam, but at the same time I'm thinking, "How hard could it possibly be"? 

I've tried googling curriculum for the approved courses but I can't really find much. So how could it be? Could I walk in and pass it cold, or should I brush on some subjects? Any input or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 14, 2016)

What program are you attempting and who told you that you had to be CNA first or even to challenge the exam?


----------



## SunshineCamo (Feb 14, 2016)

akflightmedic said:


> What program are you attempting and who told you that you had to be CNA first or even to challenge the exam?



Valencia College Advanced Standard Track, their admission guidelines and the nursing program adviser.

http://catalog.valenciacollege.edu/degrees/associateinscience/nursing/nursingadvancedstandingtrack/

"Paramedics must provide evidence of current certification in Florida and certification as a Nursing Assistant or evidence of equivalent work experience"

And from a recent conversation with an adviser my time working with an IFT does not count as equivalent work experience.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 14, 2016)

The adviser should have told you exactly what would qualify instead of just a "no". Since one of the requirements a few lines above the one you posted says this:

Have completed an LPN, Paramedic, CVT or RRT program within the last 12 months (of the program application deadline) or have at least 6 months of full-time practice (by the program application deadline) within the five years prior to the date of admission.

I would challenge your adviser or ask another one. Make them put it in writing of what exactly constitutes "equivalent work experience".


----------



## SunshineCamo (Feb 15, 2016)

http://valenciacollege.edu/west/health/documents/Nursing-AdvancedStandingTrack2015-16-Final.pdf


All applicants (except LNPs) must provide one of the following in order to satisfy all Patient Care Competencies
Documentation verifying completion of Florida Board of Nursing approved Nursing Assistant program
Documentation of Flora CNA certification
Documenting verifying employment as a CNA, Advanced Clinical Technician, Patient Care Technician or Clinical Nurse Technician within the last 5 years with submission Supervisor Assessment
Documentation verifying military experience delivering direct patient care in an acute care facility within the last five


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, I took CNA as a course in Ohio (we call it STNA here..."State Tested", rather than "Certified") when I was considering going into Nursing after EMT, but before I became a Paramedic. So...roughly 5-6 years ago. 

The information is not at all similar to EMS, however, it is very similar to common sense. It is a test of your knowledge on how to assist people. For example: how to get someone out of bed the best way, how to dress someone, shave someone, transfer them to a wheelchair and back to a bed...stuff like that. The information is seriously information around a first grade level. However, what you might find difficult is how simplistic it truly is. You might absolutely know how to shave a man's face, but do you know the "certified" way to do it? It's "certifiable" (pun intended). You might know how to lock a wheelchair and use good body mechanics to transfer the person...but, it's a dumb test..."When transferring a patient from a bed to a wheelchair, do you lock the bed wheels first or the wheelchair wheels first?" 
"Uh...it doesn't matter in real life, but there's an actual correct answer for this test, so I'll pick the one I was taught, rather than have my head explode over how silly this is." 

The test doesn't really test knowledge, it just tests whether or not you went through a course, were able to study materials at a first grade level, made it through wiping people's asses in a short set of practicals so you know what you're getting in to, and that you have some basic common sense. No joke...there were a lot of kind-hearted people that were dumber than a bag of rocks and it was a huge portion of the class. 

A girl sincerely asked, "Excuse me, instructor, do we have to wear gloves during peri-care?"

"Don't you want to wear gloves when you're wiping someone's private parts after they've soiled themselves?"

"Um...yeah, but I'm asking not, should I do it, I'm asking if I have to."

"You don't want to?"

Then the girl looked down and said, "Um, ok. Yeah, yeah, of course." And started seriously writing a note to herself. And seriously asked a similar question during practicals, and forgot her gloves and was seriously going to go without and the instructor reminded her that every room has gloves and that she should change gloves between patients before leaving the room. And, I swear she wasn't "on the spectrum", she was just really, really dumb. Or...had some sort of fetish relating to touching fecal matter.

There were a lot of people like that in the course, and yes, that was an actual question in class. 

If you can challenge it, I would, just so I didn't end up taking the course. It's %3 vital signs, healthcare, medicine, etc., and 97% making beds, dressing people and working with people who probably aren't qualified or intelligent enough to work at McDonalds (with the exception of those doing it just so they can go to nursing school, and rare, rare exceptions).


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for info SC, that certainly clarifies it and differs from what they posted in the one section.


----------



## Summit (Feb 15, 2016)

CNA content is nothing like EMT
CNA is really simple stuff, just like EMT... probably easier content wise.

That is a lot of jumping through hoops to bypass 12 credits hours, but I guess it drops you from 5 semesters to 3 semester for your ASN (not counting prereqs). The program is ACEN, has a good NCLEX rate, and isn't horribly expensive.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Feb 15, 2016)

Summit said:


> CNA content is nothing like EMT
> CNA is really simple stuff, just like EMT... probably easier content wise.
> 
> That is a lot of jumping through hoops to bypass 12 credits hours, but I guess it drops you from 5 semesters to 3 semester for your ASN (not counting prereqs). The program is ACEN, has a good NCLEX rate, and isn't horribly expensive.



Just one hoop as I see it, but yeah if I can cut a semester out and not lose any major information I'm all for it. I've got everything else done so this is the last hurdle so to speak. I wouldn't mind getting a job as a Tech at a hospital to get some experience and when I get back I may try to. But I don't want to delay any more.

@joshrunkle35 thanks for the information!


----------

